# Question about interpreting my humidor seal tests



## GordonUSC (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

New to the forums, though I have read several useful threads here previously. I have a question about interpreting the results of my humidor seal tests to make sure it is worth going ahead and seasoning it.

I bought my first humidor a week ago, a Savoy 100 count humidor, which just arrived yesterday. It looks great but I am concerned about the seal. I tried the paper test using printer paper with the following results: 

- left side - it slides out with some resistance but not much effort is required
- right side - it slides out with considerably more resistance but does not rip or tear
- front - the left side of the front is the same as the left side and the right side of front the same as the right side

I tried the flashlight test and could see no light coming out of the humidor after position the light at different angles

Not really sure about the lid-drop test, I feel air coming out of the box when I drop the lid but I am not sure if I hear any "woosh." This is all still new to me.

Am I just being overly concerned or is the seal on my nice new humidor defective?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd look at it this way, Matt. It's a $69 humidor and will cost you $18 shipping, and $2 insurance to return to manufacturer for exchange. I'd just season it and then keep an eye on the hygrometer and see if it holds. Get your humidor seasoned with the distilled water method and while that's prepping, salt test your hygrometer and get started. All that info is here as well.

The "resistance" test is good if you are at a store, or at some guys house looking to pick up a second hand humidor. 
But in the case of getting one shipped to you, usually guys are testing the humidors only if they suspect that it leaks due to difficulty retaining humidity. So in that case, yeah possibly you are a little overly concerned. The thing is already at your house. My advice is just season it and see if it holds.

If you get a new outdoor grill, you can test it forever, but the real test is to cook something in it. In this case, there are some "quick fixes" for minor humidor leaks. If it has a major problem you can always send it back after that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, know that the seal may get better once the humidor has been seasoned. If it has sat in a dry environment like an A/C or heated warehouse for any length of time, the wood may have dried and the joints and edges might have shrunk may not match as well as when the wood is moist and maybe even swollen up.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Also, know that the seal may get better once the humidor has been seasoned. If it has sat in a dry environment like an A/C or heated warehouse for any length of time, the wood may have dried and the joints and edges might have shrunk may not match as well as when the wood is moist and maybe even swollen up.


Morning Fuzzy. Yep that's a good point too. Maybe he has no distilled water and is excited, so he is up at 2 in the morning playing with the seals of his humidor LOL . Just kidding , Matt ! :lol: Set that sucker up bro !


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

Matt
I got the same humidor afew weeks ago. Did not do the paper test before seasoning but after is good on the sides but worse on the front. Overall holding pretty well at 64% using two Boveda packs. Mine is only 1/2 full at the moment.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

PSU Joe said:


> Matt
> I got the same humidor afew weeks ago. Did not do the paper test before seasoning but after is good on the sides but worse on the front. Overall holding pretty well at 64% using two Boveda packs. Mine is only 1/2 full at the moment.


Helpful input . :tu:

Hey Joe, I just googled that Savoy model. They are a little "pricier" than I first stated, huh ?


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

Mikael
My wife bought it for me at my local B&M and think it was $190 or so. Is nice to look at and seems to be working well even through the cold spell we just had.


----------



## GordonUSC (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, your advice is reasonable. I just needed a bit of reassurance before seasoning it and making it unreturnable. I live out here in the high dessert where it is quite dry, so getting some moisture in the box may help. 

The savoy is a bit more expensive then the Quality Imports or Cuban Crafters stuff. I got this one from PipesnCigars for $112 with free shipping and 10 Sancho Panza's included after seeing HnT recommend it in another thread. As far as I have read, the savoy models are supposed to be a bit better in the quality dept than the cheaper imports so I should probably just give it a go.


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been having probles with my 150ct glass top. I resealed the glass, and put weather stripping on the lid, seems to be holding humidity pretty well nonw.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> Helpful input . :tu:
> 
> Hey Joe, I just googled that Savoy model. They are a little "pricier" than I first stated, huh ?





PSU Joe said:


> Mikael
> My wife bought it for me at my local B&M and think it was $190 or so. Is nice to look at and seems to be working well even through the cold spell we just had.


Thanks Joe. I just wanted to say I meant no disrespect to you or Matt by calling the 100 seat Savoy a " $69 humidor " earlier. 
I have twin 100x and both were $69 plus shipping so that's where that number came from. But later I was curious and googled the Savoy and saw they were pretty pricey. 
Nothing stinks more than spending $200 on accessories and someone else inferring that is " cheap" so, once again, .. not my intent.
The ranges on pricing can be broad, depending on many factors, and parting with money becomes harder every day. Enjoy your stuff !.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I did a perfect seal on the lid of my old humidor using silicone. With the box opened place saran wrap evenly across the bottom base so silicone can't come in contact with the bottom lip. On the open upper lid run a bead of silicone all the way around and then slowly close the lid down on the Saran wrap. The silicone will glue to the wood on upper lid but the saran wrap prevents it from gluing to the bottom. Let this sit for at least a day then slowly remove the Saran wrap. Leave lid open for a few more days for the silicone to cure. This creates a perfect fit seal. Very tight. 

Once I did this my humidor was rock solid on RH. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> Thanks Joe. I just wanted to say I meant no disrespect to you or Matt by calling the 100 seat Savoy a " $69 humidor " earlier.
> I have twin 100x and both were $69 plus shipping so that's where that number came from. But later I was curious and googled the Savoy and saw they were pretty pricey.
> Nothing stinks more than spending $200 on accessories and someone else inferring that is " cheap" so, once again, .. not my intent.
> The ranges on pricing can be broad, depending on many factors, and parting with money becomes harder every day. Enjoy your stuff !.


No worries at all and no disrespect taken. I may be a noob here but been reading long enough and read alot of your posts to know you meant nothing by it. See you just smoked a RP Edge - just bought one to try myself and can't wait to fire it up in afew weeks.

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> I did a perfect seal on the lid of my old humidor using silicone. With the box opened place saran wrap evenly across the bottom base so silicone can't come in contact with the bottom lip. On the open upper lid run a bead of silicone all the way around and then slowly close the lid down on the Saran wrap. The silicone will glue to the wood on upper lid but the saran wrap prevents it from gluing to the bottom. Let this sit for at least a day then slowly remove the Saran wrap. Leave lid open for a few more days for the silicone to cure. This creates a perfect fit seal. Very tight.
> 
> Once I did this my humidor was rock solid on RH.
> 
> Hope this helps.


This sounds like a great idea. I may consider once I have some more experience with mine in more stable conditions (only had it a month so far).


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

Matt - nice humidor you got their. I also got a Savoy and after seasoning the thing, the seal was nice and tight. I rubbed it down with distilled water and then put (2) 84% Boveda packs in it for 12 days.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

PSU Joe said:


> No worries at all and no disrespect taken. I may be a noob here but been reading long enough and read alot of your posts to know you meant nothing by it. See you just smoked a RP Edge - just bought one to try myself and can't wait to fire it up in a few weeks.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Bro. Hey with the Edge, Make sure you eat something first, and maybe a companion drink with it ( something a little sweet ) She has a nicotine punch to her ! Actually I did a review when I smoked it I will publish in a few days. There will be more details there. My camera takes 1 MB pictures so I have to scale them down, then upload them to ImageShack , then map the links in the review. So I'll..uhh.. eventually get to it :lol:

Nice Savoy Thread. Good info here.


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> Thanks Bro. Hey with the Edge, Make sure you eat something first, and maybe a companion drink with it ( something a little sweet ) She has a nicotine punch to her ! Actually I did a review when I smoked it I will publish in a few days. There will be more details there. My camera takes 1 MB pictures so I have to scale them down, then upload them to ImageShack , then map the links in the review. So I'll..uhh.. eventually get to it :lol:
> 
> Nice Savoy Thread. Good info here.


Thanks for the advice! I usually smoke after dinner with a little Crown.


----------



## GordonUSC (Jan 31, 2013)

shawnrichardson said:


> Matt - nice humidor you got their. I also got a Savoy and after seasoning the thing, the seal was nice and tight. I rubbed it down with distilled water and then put (2) 84% Boveda packs in it for 12 days.


Thanks Shawn. It looks great so I really hope it holds RH after seasoning. Work piled on the last couple of days so I have not been able to begin the seasoning process yet. Plan on following the sticky guide, hope I don't mess it up.



Bondo 440 said:


> Thanks Joe. I just wanted to say I meant no disrespect to you or Matt by calling the 100 seat Savoy a " $69 humidor " earlier.
> I have twin 100x and both were $69 plus shipping so that's where that number came from. But later I was curious and googled the Savoy and saw they were pretty pricey.
> Nothing stinks more than spending $200 on accessories and someone else inferring that is " cheap" so, once again, .. not my intent.
> The ranges on pricing can be broad, depending on many factors, and parting with money becomes harder every day. Enjoy your stuff !.


No disrespect was taken, but your concern about it reflects well on you.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

PSU Joe said:


> Thanks for the advice! I usually smoke after dinner with a little Crown.


When I first read this I thought you said "I usually smoke after dinner with a little Clown". :rotfl:


----------

